
Motherboard Dumps Slack - JackPoach
https://medium.com/@did_78238/motherboard-dumps-slack-490b3b6e722c#.u7vhf21we
======
buserror
It's not a tool problem, it's a policy problem.

If you replace phones and skype with another tool that still insists on
interrupting you, you won't save any time at all...

That's why I still like Idling on IRC channels. Seriously, it might sound
silly and old fashioned, but there is nothing better to communicate AND work
that being on a channel that you mostly ignore. Go there once and hour, or
once a day, read the backlog, reply to anything that is still relevant, then
get back to work. If you have a question for someone, assume you'll
/eventually/ get replied to, just don't hang there waiting.

So, disable these notifications, and forget about it for a while. The tool is
not the problem, it's the users in this instance...

